# Are some breeds of dairy goats friendlier than others?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

We just had a doe die (half ND/half San Clemente). We had wanted her for milk, but there was obviously something wrong b/c she died with in about 12 hrs of us getting her.

I received a full refund and I'd like to put the money towards a full-sized dairy breed. What would be your top choice for friendliness? We have four human kids, so it's a big factor with us.

Thanks!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

There is really is no dairy breed that is more friendly than the others. It's about the individual animals and how they were raised. It's more about the breed that clicks with you  I'm so sorry about the loss of you little doe. I wish you the best if luck on your search for another.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

So far I have had Boer crosses (with Nubian, Oberhasli and Alpine), LaManchas, Mini Nubians, Pygmys, Toggenburgs and mini Fainters. Most were dam raised. They have all been super sweet and friendly. Considering my wide range of goats and the fact that all of them have been sweet, I think it may have a lot to do with the individual goat rather than the breed.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

my heart goes out to you with loosing your doe. You started off with a hard knock but I'm glad to see you are going after your goal. I think you did the right thing in returning the buck for a refund on both and are going to look for a full size dairy doe. We just started this journey this past August. Our first purchase was a Nubian doe that was pregnant with a Nubian buck and a doeling. the doeling had horns and was a wild little thing so the owner bought her back. We then got 4 LaMancha does and a LaMancha buck. 2 of the LaMancha does were in milk so I was able to provide our family with milk and cheese. Let me just say you get hooked FAST! LOL The Nubian has the most butterfat with the LaMancha next. I think the LaManchas produce more milk so we hoped for our Nubian to have a doeling and a buck which we got! YEAH! We will keep both, breed the LaMancha's with the Nubian buck and the LaMancha buck with the Nubian does. Hopeing to get best of both worlds. ALL our goats are sweet and friendly. I don't think our baby Nubian doeling and buck stand a chance for not being sweet and friendly cause our kids and I are out there with them most of the time. They love to be held, kissed, loved and rubbed all over. I sure wish you luck in choosing. I guess I would suggest to look for a doe that is in milk. Ask a lot of questions, how much she is giving, where she is in lactation, health, how many times she has kidded, how many she had and look for good attachment and udder. Oh, also good teats. We LOVE our goats!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

*mellow dairy goats*

I've had the mini's, crosses and large breeds, I found the Alpines the most feisty. Aggressive, protective and head for the hills and take the whole herd with them kind of a goat. Next to the spanish goats they seem to be the best at surviving because their instincts are just amazing. I'm making this judgement from bottle raised animals. I don't have any experience from a pasture raised dairy goats.

I have found I love them best when it's a mixed Alpine not a purebred. Otherwise if I had to choose a favorite mellow one it would be the Lamancha and Sanaan.

My Sanaans are the 'golden retrievers' in my herd; loyal, mellow, quiet, and hard milkers.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I have Mini Nubians, Toggs and Nigerians. My toggs are more flighty and slightly aloof... half the time they're not even going to approach me unless they know I have food. The mini-nubians are really social, almost like dogs. My Nigerians have been a bit on the shy side but they will seek attention... they're just not as insistent as the Nubians. Keep in mind, I only have 3 of each of these breeds so these temperaments may just be unique to my particular goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, my Saanens are truely gentle giants. They are the ones that my 2 year old grandson can play with. They never bowl him over or do anything unappropriate.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Let me ask another question: Is it twice as much work to have mini-milkers? I mean, I assume, they'd usually give half the milk that a full-sized doe would give. So, would you have to milk to mini's to equal one full-sized?

Sorry if this is obvious lol!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

mama2cntrykids said:


> Let me ask another question: Is it twice as much work to have mini-milkers? I mean, I assume, they'd usually give half the milk that a full-sized doe would give. So, would you have to milk to mini's to equal one full-sized?
> 
> Sorry if this is obvious lol!


IMO it isn't really twice as much work at milking time (it is a little more work because you have to switch goats on the stand more often, but for me it takes about the same amount of actual milking to get a gallon whether it comes from one goat or three), but it IS twice as much work/expense at hoof trimming/shots/worming/health testing time. In some ways this is balanced out by how much easier it can be to handle a smaller goat, but for me if I need a lot of milk I want a bigger goat. If I just need a little milk there is no reason to have a big goat unless prefer them (which I kinda do, though I also like my mini nubians quite a bit).


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m getting a LaMancha because not one person had anything bad to say about them. Everyone i talked to said they have the sweetest personality's so i hope she likes Nigerians because she will be the only earless big goat in my herd lol..


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I"m getting a LaMancha because not one person had anything bad to say about them. Everyone i talked to said they have the sweetest personality's so i hope she likes Nigerians because she will be the only earless big goat in my herd lol..


I have one thing to say about them, Jalyn! They have no ears! Get them some ears ASAP!! Lol  really, they do get their ears gunked up sometimes and it grosses me out a little, but other wise if I had to pick another breed, I probably would choose LaManchas as well. You can see a lot of Nubian influence on the breed... I always find that interesting.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The ones i have had never had ear gunk or anything else. Super sweet lovey things, though.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Nigis are hard to milk and hard fence in-Love their personalitys though! I dont prefer one large size milk breed over another they all have strenghts and weaknesses-- I am trying to finagle a way to keep a couple of my mancha/Nubians girls this spring........ BF says we have enough goats :]


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

No junk in mines ears either-I would just use a soapy qtip to clean them with if they did


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have Saanens also and they are SO mellow and sweet. They also would rather be with me than go off by themselves.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with most every one else. 

It's all about the socialization most of my does nubians, saanen, and nigerians were bottle baby's 
All are very friendly. 
Nigerian dwarfs seem to be a little more high energy and have so much personality plus the highest butter fat, the larger breeds tend to be a little more laid back, are nubians are great calm and friendly but the saanen is most def a gentile giant.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> I think Nigis are hard to milk and hard fence in-Love their personalitys though! I dont prefer one large size milk breed over another they all have strenghts and weaknesses-- I am trying to finagle a way to keep a couple of my mancha/Nubians girls this spring........ BF says we have enough goats :]


We don't have any problems milking out Nigerians but they came from a reputable breeder and have great big teats for little goats. 
I will say there full of personality and tend to find holes in the fence where the big goats don't.

I would love to have a lamancha but am finding it hard to locate them in my area (central Texas)


----------

